# fairweather friend



## vincix

Există un corespondent în limba română pentru _fairweather friend_? Am găsit în unele surse incerte „prieten de vreme bună”. Există așa ceva în limba română? Cum se poate traduce altfel?


----------



## farscape

A fair weather friend nu e prieten to begin with (prietenul la nevoie se cunoaşte)

prieten făţarnic, ipocrit, fals, cu două feţe?
prieten pe care nu te poţi baza, care nu te ajută la nevoie?


Prieten de vreme bună pare totuşi un calc, dacă mă-ntrebi pe mine 

f.


----------



## vincix

Da, și mie îmi sună a traducere mot à mot, dar o văzusem la un moment dat pe internet și nu știam dacă ar fi într-adevăr o variantă reală și în română


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Cred că expresia căutată este "*manta de vreme rea*", însemnând a) _prietenul pe care, de obicei, nu-l bagi înseamă, dar la nevoie, îți aduci aminte de el' (v. _Dexonline_). _b) Este  folosită şi în neînțelegerile dintre iubiți atunci când apar îndoieli referitoare la fidelitate: "Ce sunt eu, _mantaua ta de vreme rea?!"  - sunând astfel ca _o întrebare retorică a celui care se crede înşelat.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru sugestie. Nu știam de ea. Numai că în cazul ăsta eu am nevoie de cel care profită, nu cel _de_ _care _se profită. Asta dacă nu reușesc să reformulez cumva  Dar oricum, am învățat ceva foarte folositor. Nu am în față acum citatul, dar când dau de el o să văd dacă reușesc să formulez astfel încât să folosesc expresia!


----------



## irinet

Tot în DEX găseşti şi _'a-şi întoarce mantaua după vânt', _deci e posibil să fie sinonimul '_prietenului care se întoarce după cum bate vântul'._


----------



## vincix

Da. Bună observație! Mersi!


----------



## irinet

Da, oricum nu e obligatoriu să fie cu _manta*uă*!_


----------



## vincix

Sigur, dar până acum pare să fie cea mai adecvată soluție din punctul de vedere al registrului. E nevoie de o expresie, cu siguranță.


----------



## Zareza

„Mulți sunt prietenii, dar la vreme bună. În vremea încercărilor însă abia de vei afla vreunul.”

Sfântul Maxim Mărturisitorul (580-662) în Filocalia 2 - Capete (capitole) despre dragoste


----------

